# Blacks Turning Against Clinton



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are they beginning to see the beast for what she really is; a privileged, entitled elitist who is only concerned for herself and the global agenda?
While they may not be versed in the notion of a NWO and that those within the Agenda are evil creatures, are they beginning to sense what is happening?

Black voters are turning from Clinton to Trump in new poll | New York Post


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's why Obama has come out and stated it is "offensive to him" if the blacks don't vote Hillary. I think many of them are waking up to the fact Obama didn't do shit for them over the last 8 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have faith that some will and have come to the conclusion that the demonrat party has held them in chains for generations. 

But I also have fact based statistics that way too many will continue their horrible ways of supporting the party that promises free stuff.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good to see Trump is making the demonic rats have to exert some effort to keep thier core constituency. Makes it harder to get the independents and undecideds. I hope he does get a significant portion of the black vote, wins and actually does something to start helping in the inner city as well as else where. It's the Economy!!! Poor or middle class, jobs and improved wages are the issue.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's about time they see the truth about Obammaz .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The story I heard on the radio was not only blacks but Roman Catholics swinging over to Trump in large numbers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it will never be the blacks voting for Trump that's significant - it's the overall lack of enthusiasm of the DNC .... the blacks will probably set a record low this fall in voting turn out .... there'll be individual high spots across the country for the other voting decisions .... 

sorry Obammy - the blacks aren't buying your bull enough to go for Hellery - there's just not enough street slick to feed that craw ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Apparently the low information voters are starting to get educated.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Apparently the low information voters are starting to get educated.


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why else would obama come out and call voting for trump an insult.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Why else would obama come out and call voting for trump an insult.


Obammy has actually moved up his ghetto stomping schedule - it was scheduled for the entire month of October - more signs of desperation???

what is Obammy supposed to use against the black voting apathy - "Come out and vote for this rich bitch crook? - She's not racist, her husband screws both white & black and everything in between"


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Obummer is shooting for a 3rd term. Its the plan. He has 12 years to make a difference he said in an interview shortly after his election. Plans change. But that is quite the mistake. 

All you fine folks down south have is a mass murderer and bumbling loud mouth. 

Id vote loud mouth myself at least he seems to have some concern about the country as a country. 

But seriously Obummer can claim the system is no longer any good if this is all it produces so you get stuck with him.....


----------

